

Working with Graphics on the Web: Canvas vs. SVG - gspyrou
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/jj159886.aspx

======
jfaucett
most favorite phrase: "Proceed with caution when using the 3D context because
it’s WebGL, and at the time of this writing, there is limited browser support
for WebGL." Why not just say, "Proceed with caution when using the 3D context
because it’s IE, and IE ... (wait for it)... doesn't support it."

